# To benzo or not to benzo.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm torn...

I had been taking fairly hefty amounts of K...K....K....Klonopin (Clonazepam) for about a month now, between .05mg and 6mg daily, as my anxiety see's fit, and I obtained 28*5mg of V....V.....V.....Valium in case I needed to wean myself off. Now then, I haven't taken any Klonopin for a week and a half, because I haven't felt the need to....and....no withdrawal affects at all, so I got rid of the Valium.

So anywho, typically it was as I was walking along this morning in the absolutely releeeeeeeentless f*****g rain that I got a call from the butchers which basically said that I have to go back on the Chemo for another seven sessions, starting Thursday.......so....as you can imagine those Klon's are looking mighty appealing all of a sudden. Should I ? Or shall I just try and be brave for a change?

Still, at least I've got my health !! Er, still, er, at least I've got my sanity !!! BARK!!. Oh, and sincere thanks to Sir Bob for pointing out that there are people who are in far shittier situations than me. Perfecto timing. Just as I was feeling an itch of optimism and a glimpse of thinking that I'm not a such a total bastard. Go on Bob, grrrrrrrrrind it away.

Bollocks to everyone and everything. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

F************************************************************************************CK.

Good day.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

It seems like you managed to get off them before with no problems, and you didn't seem to have any problems with addiction at all.

I'd go for it if you feel it'll help. It's your call, obviously, but I wouldn't worry too much about any "damage" you might do by taking them, since that's negligible really.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks Monkeydust. I don't know why I even bothered to post the question...it was 99.999999999% inevitable that I'd take some, and I have, and I'm starting to feel fantastic.m Even the rain feels nice on my skin. And i'm not quite dreading going back to the hospital so much...really.

The anxiety relief, for all the potential addicting properties of benzodiazepines, always astonishes me.

It does make me wonder though - how come that I've never had any sort of Benzo withdrawal (not that I can put my finger on, anyway), after taking fairly massive doses (albeit - not for more than a month or two, and even then, not every day) that I can almost cold turkey them without any side effects, yet - others, the prime example being Mr. Dakota, going though a living hell. I guess I do give myself lengthy periods between tranquilizing myself to oblivion (months), so perhaps I've give my brain enough time to adjust. Dunno. Glad about it though. Of course, I have developed a kind of tolerance....the first time I took a benzo was 2mg of Valium, and it utterly crushed my anxiety for two whole days. Now I'd be lucky to get any relief from 20mg. I know I'm a 'special case' in some respects, but Clonazepam, while quietening the anxiety as effectively as Diazepam, also - perhaps, makes me kinda miserable, in a strange way. Diazepam never did that - on the contarty, I felt mildly euphorhic - still do, but I attribute that to the sudden overwhealming relief you get. I mean, who wouldn't be euphoric?

Only one drug, Efexor, has given me any withdrawal side effects. And it was pretty horrid.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Im new to the forum,and know the horrors of being stuck in a dead end with the hopelessness of this condition.Ive tried taking prozaic and seroxat and some hypnotics(a long time ago)and a recent descent into desperation had me reviewing my options of going back on medication.I had a talk with my uncle,who has been a psychiatric nurse for the last 45 years about this and described my symptoms to him.He isnt a psychiatrist,but has seen a hell of a lot of patients in psychiatric care,and his advice is to stay away from all meds.His oppinion is that (unless suicidal)you get the optimum relief from anxiety by exercise alone.any meds taken on top of working out will not make you feel any better.If you feel strong enough to motivate yourself to exercise,do so without hesitation and build gradually until you can do a lengthy one.A simple walk in the beginning and then ultimately going to a gym or pool was the best advice he gave.His second point was the long term effects of med and the auxillary anxiety connected with going off them makes the situation more complex.Ive been feeling a lot stronger in the last week or so by doing this and nothing else.this is a major achievement for me and am going to stick with the programme for the summer months.I hope this advice doesnt make you angry,I know how horrible it can feel,but at the end of the day,we have to remind ourselves that we are the same people that we were before this introspective disease kicked off.The best of luck to you and hope you make progress!!


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Take some K K K K Ketamine

No don't do that

(you better know not to do that)


----------

